# Why it is great to be a woman



## Twin Fist (Apr 3, 2009)

Ladies, tell us why you are glad you are a woman:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 3, 2009)

A dip in the ocean makes your interesting parts expand, not shrink.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> A dip in the ocean makes your interesting parts expand, not shrink.


 I was in the pool!  The water was cold!  That's classic, Pam. :lfao:


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 3, 2009)

If the thread continues in THAT direction I'm gonna keep an eye on this one. :uhyeah:


----------



## teekin (Apr 3, 2009)

The feel of real silk undies and silk dresses on freshly waxed and polished skin is so sensual. The ability to indulge in leather heels and boots without guilt, the ability to indulge all sorts of rather "rough" behavior without being tagged as predatory, I can be soft and gentle without being seen as weak. 
 Hmmmmm I get the best of both worlds. :boing2:
lori


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 3, 2009)

Lori!  You can't go talking like that in a 'room' mostly full of men!  How are we supposed to concentrate now? :lol:


----------



## jarrod (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm jarrod fobes, & i approve this thread.

jf


----------



## dnovice (Apr 3, 2009)

i dont know. but women are simply awesome.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 3, 2009)

Let's see...

Greater flexibility (I've always heard this, it may be a myth, but in my case it seems to be true)

People find me less threatening/more trustworthy -- mostly good, but it can be a double edged sword. I think children and animals automatically take to females more. OTOH we get taken less seriously as MAists.

No risk of prostate cancer

More wardrobe variety

Flirting with men


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2009)

jarrod said:


> i'm jarrod fobes, & i approve this thread.
> 
> jf


I second this.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Let's see...
> Flirting with men



... ewww.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 4, 2009)

We can take a bubble bath without feeling like a sissy. 

We can wear mens clothes and look good in them, but men can't wear ours (or least not look good in them if they do, heh). 

SHOES!

Mulitple orgasms.

Oh, and PMS is a legal defense for murder. lol


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Mulitple orgasms.



remember you're gonna owe us *4* for every *one* of yours. :uhyeah: 

yep the little ones count too. :lol:


----------



## jarrod (Apr 4, 2009)

what's wrong with a man taking bubble baths?

jf


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe that I will be coming out of the shadows to view this thread as it continues. So far I've seen the women put forth things I like! 

Ladies, don't let me stop you, carry on please?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 4, 2009)

jarrod said:


> what's wrong with a man taking bubble baths?
> 
> jf



In my book, absolutely nothing!  It's funny though, I have alot of guy friends and whenever they're stressed about something I'll tell them to go relax in a nice hot bath. The looks of horror they give me are priceless. lol


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 4, 2009)

if you google "man in bubble bath" ladies, you'll find all sorts of pics you might like, though there seems to be a few scary ones in there too.  LOL!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 4, 2009)

jarrod said:


> what's wrong with a man taking bubble baths?
> 
> jf


 
Nothing wrong with it, but *only* under one of the following conditions :

1) You have a female in the bubble bath with you.
2) You have more than one female in the bubble bath with you.


----------



## teekin (Apr 4, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> We can take a bubble bath without feeling like a sissy.
> 
> We can wear mens clothes and look good in them, but men can't wear ours (or least not look good in them if they do, heh).
> 
> ...


Both of these normally require partners, perhaps men but not always. And lets face it, women love to love other women. 
lori


----------



## jarrod (Apr 4, 2009)

lori, you continue to show yourself to be a valued member of this forum.  thank you.

jf


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll be in my bunk!



Grendel308 said:


> Both of these normally require partners, perhaps men but not always. And lets face it, women love to love other women.
> lori


----------



## morph4me (Apr 4, 2009)

This is very quicly becoming my favorite thread


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Mulitple orgasms.



Hey, no fair!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 5, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Hey, no fair!



HA! And they last longer than yours do too. Ours, 23 seconds...yours, 6.

Yes, it's good to be a woman.


----------



## crushing (Apr 5, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> We can take a bubble bath without feeling like a sissy.



Men likely make bubbles in a bath without feeling the least bit feminine about it.

Seriously though, be careful with bubble baths as they may not be all the good for women.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 5, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> HA! And they last longer than yours do too. Ours, 23 seconds...yours, 6.
> 
> Yes, it's good to be a woman.


 
Gloating is not attractive no matter what gender you are :lol2:


----------



## teekin (Apr 5, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> HA! And they last longer than yours do too. Ours, 23 seconds..*.yours, 6.*
> 
> Yes, it's good to be a woman.



*6 seconds *?????, that's it???!!!???  WoW, alot of you guys are being ripped off big time. There are techniques you know, time for you guys to do a bit of teaching, a lot of you guys _Are_ instructors, start _instructing_ ! Your not going to get what you want unless you Ask for it. :highfive:
lori


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> HA! And they last longer than yours do too. Ours, 23 seconds...yours, 6.



I demand Affirmative Action.


----------



## Raynac (Apr 5, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> Mulitple orgasms.


 
little known fact, a very small percent of the male population can experience mutiple orgasms



Grendel308 said:


> *6 seconds *?????, that's it???!!!??? WoW, alot of you guys are being ripped off big time.


 
yeah but how much easier are ours to achieve than yours? 

plus bubble baths are totally manly!!! I know from experience that there is nothing better than a hot bubble bath after a long day of farming (or any form of steriotypically manly manual labour) to relax you and your sore muscles.


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2009)

Raynac said:


> little known fact, a very small percent of the male population can experience mutiple orgasms



Just as much fun to give as they are to receive. :lol2:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 6, 2009)

morph4me said:


> Gloating is not attractive no matter what gender you are :lol2:




hee hee


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 7, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> Both of these normally require partners, perhaps men but not always. And lets face it, women love to love other women.
> lori



Not only that, but men love women who love to love other women.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 7, 2009)

I have to admit:
I love women. The world seems to be filled with beautiful women.
And I understand why women would love other women. Because I feel the same way.

But for the life of me, I can't figure out why women would love _men_.
What's to love about us? We are simply grown up kids, not anywhere near as attractive as most women, we don't understand women, don't share most of the interests...

I am not complaining of course . I just don't get it.


----------



## morph4me (Apr 7, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> I have to admit:
> I love women. The world seems to be filled with beautiful women.
> And I understand why women would love other women. Because I feel the same way.
> 
> ...


 

I gave up trying to understand women long ago, I've got a better chance of walking on the moon. Don't try to understand it, it just makes your head hurt, just enjoy it.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 7, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> SHOES!



This made me laugh out loud  Women rule, no question!


----------



## crushing (Apr 7, 2009)

jim777 said:


> This made me laugh out loud  Women rule, no question!


 
Simply:  Women rule, men drool.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 7, 2009)

Women are like Kenpo. There is a tendency for us to over analyze them.


----------



## teekin (Apr 9, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> I have to admit:
> I love women. The world seems to be filled with beautiful women.
> And I understand why women would love other women. Because I feel the same way.
> 
> ...



What's to Love about Men?!? The list is long. A room full of sweaty BJJ guys is like a room full of 5 year olds pumped up on Captain Crunch and testosterone. It can't get any more fun.  Shoulders!!!!:inlove: Some of you taste as good as you look-vampfeed-. Masculine is GOOD! As I said, the list just keeps going............... I like men, alot.
lori


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 10, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> What's to Love about Men?!? The list is long. A room full of sweaty BJJ guys is like a room full of 5 year olds pumped up on Captain Crunch and testosterone. It can't get any more fun.  Shoulders!!!!:inlove: Some of you taste as good as you look-vampfeed-. Masculine is GOOD! As I said, the list just keeps going............... I like men, alot.
> lori



Well I am certainly not going to argue. I am glad you (as a group in general) do. On behalf of the men: thank you very much. :asian: We love you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> What's to Love about Men?!? The list is long. A room full of sweaty BJJ guys is like a room full of 5 year olds pumped up on Captain Crunch and testosterone. It can't get any more fun.  Shoulders!!!!:inlove: Some of you taste as good as you look-vampfeed-. Masculine is GOOD! As I said, the list just keeps going............... I like men, alot.
> lori



Here here Lori! I love men. :asian:


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Men are delicious. A well developed torso is a thing of beauty. A nice rich baritone makes me all squishy inside. Sometimes men smell really good. 

Plus, they're good for carrying all kinds of heavy stuff.


----------



## Live True (Apr 10, 2009)

tasty men who smell good make me want to rip clothes...siiigrrOOWWwlllhh

um....where were we?  oh! I love being a woman because we get to have all the fun toys to play with!


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not "girly-girl", but I like being feminine and feeling pretty sometimes. I can also enjoy pretty and cutesy things without having to make excuses. If my boyfriend walks my little dog, he feels he always has to tell people "it's my GIRLFRIEND'S dog!" heh heh 

I like it when guys open doors for me an other ladies. Even though I and most people, open or hold open doors for men and women all the time anyway--common courtesy. :asian:

I don't like cursing, but even though I never say anything about it, MOST men will refrain or apologize if I'm around just because I'm female. I prefer it that way as I don't want to hear that kind of talk anyway.

I'm looking forward to getting married and having children. I think the mother/child bond is extra special and I'm looking forward to experiencing that privilege. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Robyn


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 6, 2009)

Live True said:


> um....where were we? oh! I love being a woman because we get to have all the fun toys to play with!


 

 %think%   :eye-popping::whip1::highfive:


----------

